# Can the Bolt Remote Power "Off" a Projector



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

Has anyone been able to program their remote to power off their projector - many projectors requires that you press the power button twice to power it off like mine.

I would love for the Tivo remote to power on/off all devices I use in the media room when using the Tivo. 

My setup uses a Yamaha Receiver (RX-V673) and a BenQ projector (1080ST). I assume no issues with the receiver but I am not sure the remote would handle to power off cycle for my projector.

Thoughts?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Will it eventually turn off on its own if you put the Tivo into Standby?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

If the projector can use a TV code and has ir reception, then the answer would be yes.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

If you mean as part of a power off all components macro, no it will not send the power code twice. You can program a button for the projector power and then press it twice. This is what I had to do for my Epson projector.


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Goodspike - unfortunately the Projector won't turn off on its own even if no signal - I believe it goes into the low power state but does not turn off.

Jcthorne - not sure I am following - were you able to program your TV remote to map one of the buttons to emulate the power button on your projector - what remote do you have as I don't know that I have that option with the standard remote that was shipped with my Bolt.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

golf4dj said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Goodspike - unfortunately the Projector won't turn off on its own even if no signal - I believe it goes into the low power state but does not turn off.
> 
> Jcthorne - not sure I am following - were you able to program your TV remote to map one of the buttons to emulate the power button on your projector - what remote do you have as I don't know that I have that option with the standard remote that was shipped with my Bolt.


I am using the slide remote with the learning feature.


----------

